# Looking for work (EMT-Basic in California)



## teamfugitive (Jan 18, 2013)

I am looking for work i was just re-certified after 15 years. I have 10 years experience on an ALS ambulance.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you applied at AMR?


----------



## teamfugitive (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I have


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2013)

What ambulance companies have you applied for?


----------



## teamfugitive (Jan 22, 2013)

I have applied to so many that I don't remember all of them all


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=29713

Also state park rangers, CHP, and border patrol.


----------



## shademt (Jan 22, 2013)

Check out premier medical transport based in Brea, CA. BLS/CCT company


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2013)

shademt said:


> Check out premier medical transport based in Brea, CA. BLS/CCT company



They have been hiring a lot of EMTs recently.


----------



## shademt (Jan 22, 2013)

They have and it helps a lot of us looking for work. I believe they're planning on expanding to include ALS as well.


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 21, 2015)

im actually interested in premier and have a interview tomorrow, does anyone know whats it like to work there?


----------



## shademt (Jul 21, 2015)

Premier (Brea) is a pretty straightforward company. They run IFT BLS and CCT in LA/OC and ALS in OC. Management is straightforward and approachable, staff is cool, steady call volume


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 21, 2015)

shademt said:


> Premier (Brea) is a pretty straightforward company. They run IFT BLS and CCT in LA/OC and ALS in OC. Management is straightforward and approachable, staff is cool, steady call volume



thank you so much, do you know if they have any 24 hr shifts? or does it not work like that with ift?


----------



## shademt (Jul 21, 2015)

I believe some companys do but Premier mainly does 10-hour with a few 8, 11, and 12-hour shifts. Call-wise, you ll be doing the standard dialysis and doctor appointments with ER and discharges thrown in there.  Good for gaining knowledge in the medical aspect of EMS though


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 21, 2015)

you helped ALOT thank you again! can I ask where you work?


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 21, 2015)

californiaEMT13 said:


> you helped ALOT thank you again! can I ask where you work?



also... I got a job offer at liberty in downey , would u have a recommendation on which to consider?


----------



## shademt (Jul 21, 2015)

No problem, I work for Premier. I don't much about Liberty, I think they may do ALS as well. If you re interviewing soon, best advice is to ask them whatever questions you may have, get a feel for the company, and choose whichever one is best or convenient for you.


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 21, 2015)

shademt said:


> No problem, I work for Premier. I don't much about Liberty, I think they may do ALS as well. If you re interviewing soon, best advice is to ask them whatever questions you may have, get a feel for the company, and choose whichever one is best or convenient for you.


'oh wow how do you like premier? can I ask what the pay is for emt? and wht to expect for the interview tomorrow? thanks again for all your help!


----------



## shademt (Jul 21, 2015)

Its straightforward, good company. Its a growing company that is expanding steadily, good for a first EMT job because they re by the book and focus is always on the patient. 

Pay is 10-11 and raises based off of hours accrured. As for the interview, probably standard EMT interview with an exam similar to national and them asking you scenario/personal questions to get to know you, nothing to stress about.


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jul 23, 2015)

If you're looking for work and need the experience maybe you should take a look at our company... same as Premier, straightforward, not trying to get into the drama that's going on out there and we just got our Los Angeles County License....


----------



## Awal24 (Jun 14, 2016)

californiaEMT13 said:


> also... I got a job offer at liberty in downey , would u have a recommendation on which to consider?


What was the interview process for Liberty like?


----------



## bcemr (Jun 19, 2016)

Awal24 said:


> What was the interview process for Liberty like?


Very relaxed.


----------



## PJS (Jul 8, 2016)

****UP TO A $1000 SIGN ON BONUS*****



Available opportunities to start your medical profession on the right path! Falcon CCT offers superior flexibility with your schedule like no one else. We are the top facilitator of EMT and Paramedic's moving forward in their EMS Careers and are seeking motivated Emergency Medical Technicians (EMT) to join our family. Offering both BLS (Basic Life Support) and advanced CCT (Critical Care Transport) services in the greater Bay Area. Part-time & Full Time schedules are available. We are looking for highly competent *individuals* with a strong ability to follow directions, learn quickly and provide superior customer service. New and experienced EMT's (Emergency Medical Technicians are encouraged to apply.



***UP TO A $1000 SIGN ON BONUS***** EMT (Emergency Medical Technician) Requirements* : EMT Certification (state or county), *AHA (American Heart Association) CPR for the Healthcare Professional* , DMV Medical Examiners Card, California Drivers License, Ambulance Drivers Certification, Clean H6 Driving Record (Within 30 Days) and immediate availability is a plus



*Falcon Ambulance will be holding open interviews from July 6th, 2016 through July 29th, 2016 (Weekdays Only) from 1000-1200. You may also apply to this job and you will be contact to set up an interview if not available during this time period.*



*Deployment Stations:* Hayward, El Sobrante, Fairfield and San Rafeal positions available.



*Interview Location:* 3508 San Pablo Dam Rd, El Sobrante, CA. *PLEASE PARK IN STRIP MALL PARKING LOT NEXT DOOR*



*PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS of an EMT (Emergency Medical Technician):*


Must be able to perform the following tasks:
Walk - frequently, up to 4 hours per day.
Run - infrequently, 1-2 minutes per day.
Stand - frequently, up to 2 hours per day.
Sit - frequently, up to 8 hours per day.
Kneel - frequently, 10-15 times per day.
Bend - frequently, 10-15 times per day.
Must be able to lift, push, pull, carry 250 Lbs. infrequently (1-3 times per shift)
Must be able to lift, push, pull, carry 150 Lbs. frequently (5-10 times per shift)
Must have ability to step up and/ or climb over obstacles
Must be able to climb stairs while carrying up to 150 Lbs
*Company Information:* Founded in 1998 by husband-and-wife team Tim and Carin Johnson, Falcon Critical Care Transport sets the standard in CCT and BLS Transport. Tim and Carin who both have extensive backgrounds as Registered Nurses in critical care, emergency, trauma, air and ground ambulances saw a need in our communities for an improved local, family-oriented transportation service for critically ill patients requiring transport to Specialty and Tertiary Care Centers. They developed protocols with their medical director, E. Pat Gary, M.D., purchased advanced medical equipment and medications, obtained permits and licenses, and so it all began.



Falcon has steadily grown over the years and has maintained its family culture and local touch by maintaining a dedication to team members (Emergency Medical Technician - EMT and RN's), value and customer service.



You may visit our website at falconambulance.com for more information or to apply as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2016)

PJS said:


> ****UP TO A $1000 SIGN ON BONUS*****
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jeez. Spam much?


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jul 11, 2016)

It depends on how comfortable you though I have not worked at either I know plenty of people that bounced around. Premier is smaller so it maybe more ideal for newer emts. Nothing too crazy but you'll rack up pt contacts in no time. Liberty in Downey is another beast. You have slight chance of getting a fire call dropped on you from time to time. Before leaving the field I did the last 4 years on graveyard and always saw Liberty rolling in hot with DFD. Calls are decent due to the Kaiser contract as well as provadence. On an ALS rig you'll get stemi xfers twin tower transfers and nicu. Also when Kaiser is doing it room reassignments expect to run multiple calls out of the same hospital. Pay is also gonna be better at livery starting at 13.00. Which of you ask is better then 10-10.50. When I first started I did 24's on 7.50 an hour. I am actually thinking about Liberty since I might try to knock out my P-card while I apply to nursing programs.


----------

